# REAL STEEL - ROBOT BOXING MOVIE



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

Hugh Jackman plays a washed up boxer who builds a robot with the intention of winning the international Robot Boxing championship 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-EDKqjpa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh God it's Rock-Em Sock-Em Robots The movie

Eh i'll probably see it irregardless


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Oh God it's Rock-Em Sock-Em Robots The movie*
> Eh i'll probably see it irregardless




That was my first thought as well..  


But..maybe it will be nice..who knows..


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 11, 2010)

What..What..What the fuck is that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2010)

meh i'd download


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

This movie could either be shitty entertaining good or just shitty shit.

We shall see.....


----------



## Sesha (Dec 11, 2010)

Jack-2! Versus! Prototype Jack!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 12, 2010)

Wasn't this the plot of a Twilight Zone Episode? 


And a Simpsons episode.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> Wasn't this the plot of a Twilight Zone Episode?


It's an adaptation of the episode


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 12, 2010)

This is the only way they could have done a RockEm SockEm Robots movie without it seeming silly.

And make no mistake, that's exactly what this is. Somehow, though, I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 12, 2010)

I saw the trailer yesterday. I was like:

SAY WHAT? THAT SOUNDS FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2010)

Ugh, looks awful.

I'm not much of a Jackman fan either.  The Prestige might be the only good movie he's ever made.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 13, 2010)

Hope they focus on the character of Hugh Jackman instead of the robot fightings.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 13, 2010)

Boxing robots?

I'm fucking sold


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh God it's Rock-Em Sock-Em Robots The movie
> 
> Eh i'll probably see it irregardless



I'll pay full price for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

Uhhhh...........

Those things look like bad Bionicle knock-offs and Bionicle sucks.

Man this movie looks horrible. Is this a joke? Is it April already?


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

Hugh Jackman: "Let's make some MOOOOONNNEEEEEEYYY!!!"

Must've come from the mouth of the producers themselves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

It's like they woke up one day and asked themselves, "How can we make a movie worse than Clash of the Titans and still profit out of name recognition and potential Internet hype?" and some asshole in the back with a transformer and a Mike Tyson t-shirt was like "OH WE CAN MAKE BOXING ROBOTS!!".


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like they woke up one day and asked themselves, "How can we make a movie worse than *Clash of the Titans* and still profit out of name recognition and potential Internet hype?" and some asshole in the back with a transformer and a Mike Tyson t-shirt was like "OH WE CAN MAKE BOXING ROBOTS!!".



Did my sig reminded you of that? 

But yeah, what a letdown after an amazing trailer.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2010)

Really?
A rock'em-sock'em movie?
Really?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2010)

have Christmas toys become that successful?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Did my sig reminded you of that?
> 
> But yeah, what a letdown after an amazing trailer.


 It kinda did, yeah. 

I think this movie will make a lot of money by virtue of Jackman alone. I hope not though, this has trainwreck written all over it.

While movies like Scott Pilgrim suffer


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> It's an adaptation of the episode



If it is, its not a good one; In the episode, the crux of the episode was that the robots looked like people, and in the penultimate fight, the main characters robot was broken, so the ex boxer bravely stepped in to take the robots place rather than forfeit, getting his ass kicked in the process.





But The Simpsons episode? Sweet!


----------



## Wolfarus (May 21, 2011)

*Real Steel - Aka Rock em' Sock'em Robots*

Just saw the a preview for it when i was out seeing pirates 4.

Apparently with transformers being a cash cow, they decided they needed another humans/robots movie to try and milk. I mean really.. basing it pretty much on the concept of rock em' sock'em robots? really?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei5l3r1dV4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (May 21, 2011)

_Rock em' Sock'em robots_

Makes so much more sense now..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

This director is a genius! Taking what America loves, robots and boxing,and then mixing them into one!

Although I'm not a fan of boxing movies,this movie seems to have some good-looking action scenes. I'll wait for it to be on Netflix though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 22, 2011)

I think it is strange that they are still limited to such small rings. Maybe I'm just too use to the whole robots being used for big destructive things. The idea does sound pretty interesting. Still not sure if it really holds the same appeal of seeing flesh vs. flesh.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like the previews are hitting the tv stations, now.

Wonder if this will be any good.  

Seems like they are just throwing in robotic cg eyecandy in the hopes it'll bring in the bucks, w/o putting any real effort into plot or the human character's development.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2011)

A more recent trailer.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck boxing robots. Why not make giant fucking tanks and just blow the shit out of each other?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't wait    .


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ive seen the movie at least 5 times now. The trailer shows the whole thing.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

The premise is so dumb, but it appeals to the side of me that loves fighting robots. I will see it, and probably enjoy it.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2011)

I admit the movie looks kind of fun. Watching it would be like an experiment to see just how far they'll go with the stupidity of it all. 

It seems like the kid is going to have some kind of contrived romance with the robot a-and.. Hugh Jackman is TEACHING the robot how to fight? But why would it work like that? You'd think one of the benefits of robot fighting is that you don't have t-  yeah, I gotta see this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 18, 2011)

When this movie is the next big franchise, you'll be eating your words.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it spawned some kind of comic or cartoon series. I mean, Rock em' Sock em' Robots: The Movie? It's inevitable.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> When this movie is the next big franchise, you'll be eating your words.



  

Oh Blue. 



Stunna said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it spawned some kind of comic or cartoon series. I mean, Rock em' Sock em' Robots: The Movie? It's inevitable.



It ain't gonna get that far. This movie is most likely going to have a reasonable opening week and then disappear into obscurity. Mark my words.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll watch it thousands of times to ensure a financial success. I _will_ have my Rock Em' Sock Em' Robots Saturday morning cartoon series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2011)

i think the movie will be terrible...but also fun


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

You know, what the movie actually reminds me of is that episode of The Twilight Zone where boxing between humans was banned and so robot boxing became prominent.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks fun, would of released it last month thogh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I would only ever watch this in order to fill my cannon to blast the fuck out of it. This movie looks absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

At first I was like: 

Then I saw the trailer and I was like:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

This is me post-trailer: 

Seriously, how can this movie be good?


----------



## The Big G (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is me post-trailer:
> 
> Seriously, how can this movie be good?



Two Words:

Hugh Jackman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Huge Hack, Man.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 21, 2011)

Saw an advanced screening of this. It was actually pretty damn good but that's just me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Was it Rocky good, or was it Transformers II good?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

>transformers and good being used in the same sentence

Does not compute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> >transformers and good being used in the same sentence
> 
> Does not compute.


I also used Transformers II, easily the worst one of the series. You obviously missed the joke.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't miss jokes. I just don't acknowledge them and make my own regardless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

You missed the joke within a joke that I made about jokes.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh.**


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

The movie was eons better than what I expected.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

^ That's the general consensus. Maybe I should check it out?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2011)

it looks entertaining.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

I would recommend it. It's not _great_, but if anything, you'll at least enjoy the robot boxing matches.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 9, 2011)

Sweaty Hugh Jackman getting sweaty? ...That's mainly the reason I'm going to see this film.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sweaty Hugh Jackman getting sweaty? ...That's mainly the reason I'm going to see this film.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't want to disappoint you but he doesn't really get sweaty at all during the process of this film. Just saying.




Saw this last night, and it was actually a decent film. Much better than what the critics are panning it as(when is this not the case these days... i.e Ebert... the last time he was credible was when Siskel was alive). It's not an Oscar winner by any means, but it's worth the ticket. The soundtrack fit in well with the scenes and the characters were memorable. Especially Atom, who was a silent badass(who I would argue was the best character in the film).

The fight scenes were excellent in my opinion. Very smooth and crisp. Especially anytime Atom did his counters. What a beast. 

8.5/10.

P.S: Why is this not a video game yet?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Detective said:


> P.S: Why is this not a video game yet?


I freaking know, right? This would make the best video game ever. Customizing your own robot, and controlling it with either a controller, Kinect/Move, or through microphone? Fighting others over PSNetwork or Xbox Live? Wtf?!

But yeah, I agree, movie was a lot of fun.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2011)

Detective said:


> P.S: Why is this not a video game yet?



Transformers.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

_Real Steel_ > all _Transformers_ movies.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2011)

Movie was pretty nice, plenty of cliches but I'd take that over 'lets remake this movie ', still an enjoyable experience at the cinema imo.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I freaking know, right? This would make the best video game ever. Customizing your own robot, and controlling it with either a controller, Kinect/Move, or through microphone? Fighting others over PSNetwork or Xbox Live? Wtf?!
> 
> But yeah, I agree, movie was a lot of fun.



Hell, the whole plot point of each robot having preassigned combos based on the user's input would be an excellent option in a video game.

My heart was filled with joy when Atom went all F + D + DF + Punch as his finisher. If the Real Steel game video ever had a user combo option... there is really only one thing you can call it....

​


Goova said:


> Transformers.



Atom would tank their shenanigans. Only Prime in Last Action Hero Mode and Bumblebee in Masked Hero Mode would provide a good match-up. 

Megatron and Co. would be babyshaked with a Dempsey Roll from Atom. 

The following is the new "Come At Me, Bro" image for 2011:



He Ain't Even Mad works too.   ​


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 10, 2011)

Went to see the movie last night.

It was a lot better than the impression given from the commercials but
there was a part during the movie that left me confused:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The kid digging the robot out of the cliff while somehow
being able to put into the cart and carry it over a steep terrain...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, that scene. 

I watched that, scratched my head, and forgot about it, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I refuse to believe this is a good movie, but, but.... Detective said so.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I said so too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

You don't count.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

okayguy.png


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a enjoyable enough movie, I'll check it out when I get free time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, one thing I never bought from this movie though was Atom's durability. I mean, I understand that it was a sparring bot and all, but it was only G2, and it was taking hits from the of so advanced Zeus. You'd Zeus would be strong enough to _wreck_ him in like, one hit.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one thing I never bought from this movie though was Atom's durability. I mean, I understand that it was a sparring bot and all, but it was only G2, and it was taking hits from the of so advanced Zeus. You'd Zeus would be strong enough to _wreck_ him in like, one hit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the movie was trying to imply that there was something else special about Atom. Even Jackman's character, Charlie, brought up the fact that Atom could tank on an unusually colossal level for a G2 sparring bot. It even attracted the likes of Lemkova and Masido's interest because until Atom, it was unheard of that his Bot series could last and win a fight. I'm sure we will find out in the sequel that he was part of a special prototype project that created unexpected results but was scrapped mysteriously. Especially if they play up the plot point on his potential sentience.  






CrazyMoronX said:


> I refuse to believe this is a good movie, but, but.... Detective said so.



You know that's right. I have never steered you wrong, and I never will. 

P.S: Psych is back in 2 days!!! WHAT(_says this in a Gus voice_)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally think the movie will be hit and miss for a lot of people. I mean, it's pretty predictable and follows some standard cliches of fighting movies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you Detective , for making me think you were talking about the late Gus from Breaking Bad .


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I personally think the movie will be hit and miss for a lot of people. I mean, it's pretty predictable and follows some standard cliches of fighting movies.



... but it has the greatest childhood(and manhood) concept of all time.... giant fucking robots beating the shit out of each other.

To quote and twist the words of a certain character from a certain film:

_"If you film it in HD.... they will come."_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two more days?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 11, 2011)

I have yet to see this movie, but i want to.

i might be geeking out majorly, but i saw a little bit of gundam/mecha/toku/whatever influence in some of the designs on the posters.


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw it last Friday, thought it was pretty good.  The whole robots fighting for entertainment did sort of remind me of One Must Fall 2097 (It's a fighting game with giant robots.), though this movie was based on an old short story.

Anyways, I was pleasantly surprised to see how much screen time that the robots got.  Definitely way more than any of the Transformers in the Transformer live-action films.  (Or it at least felt that way.)

One thing said in the beginning did sort of bug me, and that was about how Japanese video games were better.  Eh?  Unless the kid was referring to fighting games (Don't usually play them, so I don't know.) or how he prefers Japanese games in their original language....

Anyways, Real Steel is a fun popcorn flick.  I'd definitely recommend it if you're interested in a flick with robots.


----------

